# Concerns over puppy being a loner



## cmorris600 (May 1, 2011)

Hello,

I am a new puppy owner and everything i have read about Havanese states that they lover to be near their owner. Well, this weekend i noticed that my puppy (14wks) has been withdrawn. An hour or two after i stop playing with her she leaves thr room and goes into my bathroom. 

During week she is placed in the bathroom while i am at work, i come home each lunch to feed her and limit the amount of time she spends in there. I noticed this weekend that she tends to go to sleep in the bathroom or behind my couch, usually she naps in plain sight of me. Should i be alarmed?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Welcome. Do you have a crate for her.?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I would not be concerned, as she is used to you being out at work and that is where she is used to sleeping,also she is still very young and needs her rest.It is a good thing that she does not suffer from separation anxiety.Do you go to training classes? If not perhaps you should, as this builds a bond between pup and owner.Try to make yourself fun to be with, how about teaching her a few basic tricks with the aid of a tasty treat.She sounds like a calm confident pup,and as time goes by, and the more things you do together the more loving she will become.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She just wants privacy for her nap, I guess! Our Abby is like that. Our new baby McGee is usually right under my spot on the sofa or in his bed right next to the sofa spot. He has a more outgoing personality than Abby, though. It might be that she is just going to the spot where she is familiar the most. Maybe put a little comfy doggie bed near you for her to take a nap.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

OH I should have said :welcome:And that our older dog Dizzie was very happy with his own company, and would like to have time out in his pen every now and again,but having said that he is a very loving and loyal dog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is kind of odd, usually they like to have you within eye sight, or be in the same room.. I can't go to the bathroom without mine chaperoning me.

Is there a bed or pillow she sleeps on in the bathroom? If so, bring it to the room you are in and see if she is just wanting to sleep on that particular bed/pillow/blanket, that might solve the problem

:welcome: to the forum.

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack isn't a velcro dog in the house. He likes the "option" of being next to me but I would say 75% of the time he moves to the other couch, floor, crate or sunbeam. 

My other non-Hav dog goes off to a quiet corner when she has had enough of the family. Nessie needs her quiet time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby is like that. If she wants to nap without someone bothering her, she will go in the hall or just into the dining room. I also think she is looking for a cooler place to sleep since it's getting warmer now. All winter she slept in her bed behind my chair during the day. Kodi likes to be a little closer to us and is either on the couch or in my lap.


----------



## elude (May 4, 2011)

My Havenese is not a big lover but he is always within eyesite.... leave the room he follows, same outside.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine likes to either have us within eyesight also or hear our voice, but whenever were outside he is all over lol MUST BE ON LEASH! I wouldn't worry, when Ninja was a puppy he would crawl to his bed and sometimes stay there as long as he wanted to rest. I have to agree that training classes really do strengthen a bond between dog and owner so if your available for it I would totally go for it!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, and welcome! Do we get to see pics of your baby, and what is her name?

I really wouldn't worry - Ceylon was/is exactly the same way. I was very upset when Ceylon, a week after bringing him home, preferred sleeping in his crate to sleeping with us (and he will often choose to nap there during the day as well, instead of on the couch or next to us) but like Clare said, be thankful that you, like I, don't have a problem with separation anxiety! Yes, havs tend to be velcro dogs, but all dogs are different. Sometimes Cey is a velcro dog, sometimes, he's not. When Ceylon is awake, he will often follow me from room to room (it's pretty funny actually, lately he tries to anticipate where I am headed and will RUN ahead of me, then stop and look back as if to say, 'Did I guess right??') but when he is tired during the day, he still prefers his own crate. At night, he just recently started sleeping on my bed or my daughter's bed, and now seems to prefer that... which has made me a happy mama .

Dogs, like people, have their own personalities. As long as you are not noticing any other behaviors (resource guarding, biting, fear or aggression, etc.) I would say that your baby, like Ceylon, prefers her 'my' time!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry. Eli is not much of a Velcro dog in the house either. He comes running when he hears the refrigerator or front door open, or when we call him to play. Otherwise, he has a spot he loves at the top of the stairs where he sleeps, chews and hangs out. He seems not to need to be with us every minute when we're home. If anything, I would say your puppy doesn't display separation anxiety behavior - thank goodness - and you will come to appreciate her independence as she gets older.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome. I 2nd the request for pictures!!! neither of my boys are velcro dogs. Jasper who was my first, definitely as a puppy would steal away to the room we kept him and his expen in when we were away or could not keep all eyes on him. that became his den. I was worried too because of all I had heard. As an adult for the past 3 years he actually has become my little shepherd...and although still not a lap dog he makes sure he knows where we all are. and sometimes snuggles. 

So I do think there are many Havs who like their own space. But I would also have your vet look him over-- just to make sure. We found (after many years to put 2 and 2 together) that Jasper withdrew when his anal glands were bothering him. not saying that that is what is wrong, but there may be something going on that a vet could help you find...or it could just be his personality.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I wouldn't worry either - doesn't sound odd at all to me. Kipling as a puppy was more independent than he is now. He is almost 2 and almost becomes more attached every day. Sometimes I think it takes time to build that relationship as well. Sounds totally normal what your puppy is up to...btw Kipling also liked the bathroom floor when he was smaller. 

Now..about those pictures?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hnery always keeps a good 3 foot distance. He's next to me in this sense, but if he wants a bit of quiet he will move to another place in the same room.


----------

